# R.I.P. Rolly Brook



## RTL44 (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't think this was posted anywhere on the forum. If so, please delete or accept my apologies. 

I just found out that Rolly Brook, one of the most helpful people I have ever found when it comes to all thing Mexico, passed away yesterday. I'm sure I am not the only one that frequents this forum that has visited his blog over the years. He provided a wealth of information for those of us who were considering the move to Mexico.

Below are 2 links. One to the article of his death and the other a link to his blog.

R.I.P. Rolly. You will be missed but not forgotten.

http://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/rip-rolly-brook-expats-oracle/

http://www.rollybrook.com/


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this sad news. I followed some of his stuff, and he commented on some of mine. He gave us alot. He will be missed.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear this news. When I made my move to Mexico in 2008-9 his website was of great use to me. (along with this forum)
He seemed like a nice person, I wish I could have met him in person at some point. 
R.I.P Señor Brook.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

RIP, Rolly. You were a gracious, warm, and generous man, who enjoyed helping others. What you accomplished in the last decade of life sets quite an example for all us older folks.

.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Rolly was a good man. He had a big heart. Though his experience in Mexico was limited to primarily just one geographical area, he allowed his website to be the archive of so much helpful advice offered by others ... including myself. A very generous soul, he was. RIP, Rolly.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

For those who might not have seen this thread, I sent Rolly an email 22June 2015 to thank him for his efforts and now I understand why there was no response.


----------

